# InnSeason Resorts Falls at Ogunquit



## stevelb (Aug 23, 2022)

10/7  - - 10/14   One bedroom, Sleeps 4    Great time to visit Maine.   $800.00
Luxury one-bedroom suite complete with Queen Bed and a whirlpool in each unit. Beautiful living room with electric fireplace, sleep sofa and cable television. Convenience kitchen includes microwave, cook top, refrigerator and coffee maker. 

IN-ROOM AMENITIES INCLUDE:
Air-conditioning
Kitchenette with convenience fridge - Microwave, coffee maker, toaster, 2 burner electric cook-top, and electric skillet. Tableware set up for four.
Iron/Ironing board
Hairdryer
Electric Fireplace (no heat)
TV with DVD
FREE WiFi
Full Bath with Tub/Shower Combo
RESORT AMENITIES INCLUDE:
Exercise Room
Laundry Facilities
Library
Sauna
Indoor Swimming Pool (Capacity limited)
Barbeque Areas


----------



## gatlinburgcabin (Aug 31, 2022)

Still available?


----------



## stevelb (Sep 6, 2022)

Reduced to $700.00


----------



## cfodps (Sep 8, 2022)

Is a partial week (weekend) rental possible?  Check-in 10/07 and check-out on either 10/09 or 10/10?


----------



## eastdurham (Sep 20, 2022)

stevelb said:


> 10/7  - - 10/14   One bedroom, Sleeps 4    Great time to visit Maine.   $800.00
> Luxury one-bedroom suite complete with Queen Bed and a whirlpool in each unit. Beautiful living room with electric fireplace, sleep sofa and cable television. Convenience kitchen includes microwave, cook top, refrigerator and coffee maker.
> 
> IN-ROOM AMENITIES INCLUDE:
> ...


very nice area of Maine


----------



## eastdurham (Sep 20, 2022)

very nice area of Maine


----------

